# iPhone booking => missing AGR number?



## wayman (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's a weird one. I always book my tickets online from my home computer, and I have a saved profile at amtrak.com with all my billing info, etc, as I'm sure many of you do; and my profile of course includes my AGR number. This has always worked completely smoothly. My AGR number shows up on my ticket each and every time, unsurprisingly, just as it should.

But for my most recent trip, I wound up buying two of my tickets through amtrak.com on my iPhone. When I log into amtrak.com on my iPhone, my saved profile comes up--just like when I do it from my laptop, except that on the iPhone I'm getting their simplified low-graphics fast-loading mobile format site. But my profile has exactly the same info, including AGR number (I just checked, to make absolutely sure it was there right alongside my billing info, contact info, etc, before posting here). The whole booking process through my iPhone went perfectly smoothly both times, and each time minutes later I printed my ticket from the QuikTrak (one in PHL, one in NYP, purchased about three days apart but they were both traveled on the same day). And I didn't think anything of it until this morning.

But it's been a few weeks since that trip, with no points posting. Just to check the date of travel, I pulled out one of the two ticket stubs which was conveniently still in my wallet and ... *gasp* there's no AGR number printed on it! I am stumped as to how this happened. Clearly I'll have to file a retroactive request with AGR (won't that be fun, with their new management...), but I'd also like to better understand what went wrong so it doesn't happen again.

Has anyone else encountered this, or heard of this happening?

I haven't laid my hands on the other stub from an iPhone purchase yet, so I can't say for sure whether it got my AGR number or not. I'll post that answer when I find the stub.

Also, when I have both stubs in hand, how do I go about getting them to post? AGR's Terms & Conditions C.6. says



> (I)f the Membership Number was not included in the reservation, retroactive credit may be requested online using the Missing Points Request Form. The Member may also request retroactive credit by mailing the ticket stub, the Member's name, and Membership Number to the address stated in this subsection C6 or by contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center.


"Missing Points Request Form" links to https://teamsite.carlson.com/RetroCredit/frmRetroCredit.cfm but that website returns "Address not found: Firefox can't find the server at teamsite.carlson.com" for me. Does that error relate to the recent AGR management changes? Am I going to have to mail in my original ticket stubs (retaining a copy)? Is there any benefit to calling AGR before just mailing them my stubs and information?

Oh, and added bonus questions: the two trips in question were NEC Regional trips within the B2G1 promotion period and the Double Points NEC MasterCard promotion period, and I'm also a Select member. When the retroactive Rail Points post, will all the associated bonus points automatically post as well? Or will that likely require another round of point requests? I want to make absolutely certain I get my B2G1 reward trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 3, 2009)

I can answer the last question. When they do post, yes, you will get all the bonuses.

I took a trip from PHL-BOS in AE First in December. That was during the double point period and it was a select city pair. Originally the points did not post, so I contacted AGR. The trip finally posted in January. (The double points ended IIRC December 14.)

The 750 points posted. And the next day, those points were doubled! B)


----------



## Upstate (Mar 3, 2009)

The link in the T&C is just goofy. To get to the link that works click on "My Account" at the top of the AGR site. Once you get to that page on the bottom left there is a link for "Point Credit Request". There are a few other places that this link shows up on the webpage as well.

If you still have the stubs you should be fine on the webpage, but if that doesn't work then call to see if they can look it up before sending them in. Mailing is a painful last resort. I have mailed in receipts for tickets bought on the train and once they do post you have to call them to get bonuses and rail points added since it comes up as a manual adjustment.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 3, 2009)

wayman said:


> Am I going to have to mail in my original ticket stubs (retaining a copy)? Is there any benefit to calling AGR before just mailing them my stubs and information?


Never mail the original stubs to AGR, if they loose them, then you have nothing. Mail them copies of the stubs, they contain everything that AGR needs to find the reservation and credit your points.

And I believe that I have seen other's complain about AGR numbers dropping out when reservations are made from Blackberries and Iphones.


----------



## wayman (Mar 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Am I going to have to mail in my original ticket stubs (retaining a copy)? Is there any benefit to calling AGR before just mailing them my stubs and information?
> ...


Good to know I can mail a copy and retain the originals (instead of the other way around). The AGR T&C implied they needed the original, but it wasn't absolutely clear either way in their wording.

I'll just hope that I don't need to change my plans and rebook by iPhone in the future! In both instances here I could have just gone to a ticket agent, but thought the iPhone would simplify things by saving me ten minutes in line each time. Clearly, I made the wrong choice


----------



## Upstate (Mar 3, 2009)

wayman said:


> I'll just hope that I don't need to change my plans and rebook by iPhone in the future! In both instances here I could have just gone to a ticket agent, but thought the iPhone would simplify things by saving me ten minutes in line each time. Clearly, I made the wrong choice


Don't let this discourage you from using the iPhone. Punching in the online retro request is easy if you have a ticket stub. Before I got the AGR credit card I would never have my AGR number handy to give to them number when making reservations and did a retro request every time without issues. 
I wouldn't say that you made the wrong choice, you just have to go to the AGR website and punch it in.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 3, 2009)

wayman said:


> I'll just hope that I don't need to change my plans and rebook by iPhone in the future! In both instances here I could have just gone to a ticket agent, but thought the iPhone would simplify things by saving me ten minutes in line each time. Clearly, I made the wrong choice


Next time, just book via the Iphone anyhow. Then call up Amtrak and have the add your AGR number to the reservation. You can even call after you get home, even a few days after. The key is to call before the ticket gets scanned, and that usually takes a few days.


----------



## wayman (Mar 3, 2009)

Upstate said:


> I wouldn't say that you made the wrong choice, you just have to go to the AGR website and punch it in.


I found my other ticket stubs from that trip and, as expected, the other one I booked through my iPhone also did not have my AGR number.

I went to the AGR website and entered both.

But here's one more odd thing! Here was my itinerary for the second trip: Monday 16 Feb, NYP-WIL

I reserved this ticket on Monday 16 Feb while standing in NYP, and picked it up a minute later from a QuikTrak in NYP. But the ticket says "Date of Issue: *15* Feb 09"! :blink:

I'm not sure how that's possible, but it actually says it was issued a day before I both reserved and printed it. Weird! I entered exactly what was printed on the ticket stub into the AGR point request form, even though I know it's wrong, because I'm sure that's what their records will also show. But it's really very odd! :huh:

Well, here's hoping that soon all my points will post. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## jis (Mar 3, 2009)

wayman said:


> I reserved this ticket on Monday 16 Feb while standing in NYP, and picked it up a minute later from a QuikTrak in NYP. But the ticket says "Date of Issue: *15* Feb 09"! :blink:
> I'm not sure how that's possible, but it actually says it was issued a day before I both reserved and printed it. Weird! I entered exactly what was printed on the ticket stub into the AGR point request form, even though I know it's wrong, because I'm sure that's what their records will also show. But it's really very odd! :huh:


Maybe they are still suffering from leftovers of the Y2K problem because they ran out of money before completing the full upgrade? 

Juuuust kidding <_<


----------



## Upstate (Mar 3, 2009)

wayman said:


> But here's one more odd thing! Here was my itinerary for the second trip: Monday 16 Feb, NYP-WIL
> I reserved this ticket on Monday 16 Feb while standing in NYP, and picked it up a minute later from a QuikTrak in NYP. But the ticket says "Date of Issue: *15* Feb 09"! :blink:
> 
> I'm not sure how that's possible, but it actually says it was issued a day before I both reserved and printed it. Weird! I entered exactly what was printed on the ticket stub into the AGR point request form, even though I know it's wrong, because I'm sure that's what their records will also show. But it's really very odd! :huh:


You must have downloaded the time machine app for your iPhone


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 4, 2009)

Amtrak's mobile website sucks.

Period.

It's hard to make reservations. I'd frequently get error message saying that everything timed out because I was idle for too long, even if I don't let two seconds pass between a page loading and me clicking the next option. I don't know if this is still the case because I haven't tried, but in the past, if I tried to book with a NARP discount, and include my NARP number in the appropriate slot, I'd still get an error message saying that I needed to include my NARP number. For a while, there wasn't even a space to put your NARP number (I had to email Amtrak and let them know that, and then a spot was added). However, even when it was there, the site wouldn't actually read anything you put in that box.

Same applies to the AGR number. When you enter your AGR number, that goes off into space never to be seen again. The only thing the Amtrak mobile website is good for (besides train status) is booking simple reservations without discounts, as long as you don't care about having your AGR number included.

Well, I should say that it's good for another thing: checking availability. When I was in WAS in January waiting for the delayed departure of the Vermonter (they announced that a car had to be set out; so I figured it would be a lengthy delay), I checked if seats (and upgrades) were available on the next Northeast Regional departure, which there were. So, I got out of the boarding line and went back to the ticket counter and exchanged my ticket there (along with an upgrade coupon).

But still, I've only successfully booked a trip on the mobile website once, and that was when it was too close to departure to get the NARP discount, and I still had to add my AGR number later on.


----------



## wayman (Mar 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I can answer the last question. When they do post, yes, you will get all the bonuses.
> I took a trip from PHL-BOS in AE First in December. That was during the double point period and it was a select city pair. Originally the points did not post, so I contacted AGR. The trip finally posted in January. (The double points ended IIRC December 14.)
> 
> The 750 points posted. And the next day, those points were doubled! B)


Two days ago: I submitted "missing point requests" for the two tickets at AGR's website.

Today: The Rail Points and Select bonus points posted for both tickets 

So I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll get the B2G1 credit and the MasterCard Double Points promotions applied! 

I'm very impressed that the missing point requests get dealt with so quickly.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 5, 2009)

wayman said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I can answer the last question. When they do post, yes, you will get all the bonuses.
> ...


It should post later tonight when the run the nightly update and processing procedures.


----------



## wayman (Mar 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> > So I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll get the B2G1 credit and the MasterCard Double Points promotions applied!
> 
> 
> It should post later tonight when the run the nightly update and processing procedures.


Unsurprisingly, you were right on the money  Not only that, but AGR sent me an email telling me I'd earned free travel and explaining how to redeem my B2G1 trips. Sure, it's all automated, but kudos to whomever set up this part of the system as it seems to be working very smoothly. And what a relief that this all went so smoothly after my initial "oh, the mobile site's error messed everything up!" worries. I'm looking forward to a free trip in June


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 9, 2009)

well i got one better 

booked travel on my pc with the correct name and AGR number.. half the trip posted half did not- the trips happened on the same day.. called last week - still not posted...


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> well i got one better
> booked travel on my pc with the correct name and AGR number.. half the trip posted half did not- the trips happened on the same day.. called last week - still not posted...


Well just how fast things post is determined based upon where the conductor turns in the tickets.

For example, I can go to Boston for the weekend on Acela, leaving on a Friday night and returning on Sunday. Without fail, my return trip will always post first. It's not at all uncomon for the NYP - BOS leg to post 3 to 4 days after the return trip, and I've had occasions where it posted a week later.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > well i got one better
> ...



interesting - i'd love to ride the ahcela one day


----------

